

Death to Teaching Cargo Programming - jmadsen
http://codebyjeff.com/blog/2013/05/death-to-teaching-cargo-programming

======
relequestual
I remember during my degree, we were literally told to copy paste some
javascript and change few variables. That was it for javascript... If it
wasn't for SO, I would never have got the placement I did, nor understood the
concepts I do now.

